# Beware of Federal Law.



## semi-lucid (Jul 24, 2009)

I ran across a news story where the Feds prosecuted a guy for not putting a label on a UPS package, and when the jury didn't convict on that, they charged him for storing chemicals and threw him in Federal Prison :!: :!: :!: 

http://www.foxnews.com/opinion/2009/07/21/heritage-house-law/



> Consider small-time inventor and entrepreneur Krister Evertson, who will testify at today's hearing. Krister never had so much as a traffic ticket before he was run off the road near his mother's home in Wasilla, Alaska, by SWAT-armored federal agents in large black SUVs training automatic weapons on him.
> 
> Evertson, who had been working on clean-energy fuel cells since he was in high school, had no idea what he'd done wrong. It turned out that when he legally sold some sodium (part of his fuel-cell materials) to raise cash, he forgot to put a federally mandated safety sticker on the UPS package he sent to the lawful purchaser.
> 
> ...


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 24, 2009)

Those fuel cells must have worked too well. You don't mess with Corporate America.



Benito Mussolini said:


> “Fascism should more appropriately be called Corporatism because it is a merger of state and corporate power”


----------



## semi-lucid (Jul 24, 2009)

GSP

I have my share of cynicism towards the corporate giants, however in this case I think the problem is

*Government.*

:evil:


----------



## goldsilverpro (Jul 24, 2009)

In the U.S., the Government and Corporate America almost totally blend into one entity. You can't separate them. That's not the way our founding fathers set it up, but that's the way it is.

If we're getting the whole story, it sounds like the government is picking on that guy unfairly. If so, they must have a reason. Follow the money. It's always about the money, power, perks, etc.


----------



## semi-lucid (Jul 24, 2009)

GSP

So basically your asking : What were the extenuating circumstances? Good question. 

I asked myself the same question, but the way the story is reported, the reporter, Brian Walsh, seems to be implying that there are no extenuating circumstances. If there are extenuating circumstances, the he did a very bad job of reporting.



> Every year, thousands of upstanding, responsible Americans run afoul of some incomprehensible federal law or regulation and end up serving time in federal prison.
> 
> What is especially disturbing is that it could happen to anyone at all -- and it has


(Note: This is in the opinion section at Fox News.)

Second, the fact that these Congressmen are holding hearings, (at which Mr Evertson will testify) also seems to inply that there were no extenuating circumstances. During his testimony before congress, Mr Evertson should have the opportunity to speak of the circumstances of his case, what ever they were. 

My main point in posting the thread, was to warn people on this forum about shipping chems by UPS without the required labels. :shock: 

Best regards.


----------



## Oz (Jul 24, 2009)

goldsilverpro said:


> Follow the money. It's always about the money, power, perks, etc.



You will like seeing this GSP.

Amazingly this looks like a little honesty in Congress of all places.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=thR-lVuztIY&feature=channel


----------



## semi-lucid (Jul 24, 2009)

Oz

Good link. I was aware of Michele Bachmann before, but I think I just became more of a fan.

Give that girl a chair to stand on, I like that. :lol:


----------



## patnor1011 (Jul 24, 2009)

Wellcome to free country.


----------



## Oz (Jul 24, 2009)

While I like the whole clip it is after the 3:30 mark that I find the most important.


----------



## adrag10 (Dec 16, 2009)

There is a book called "Three Felonies a Day" by Harvey Silvergate that pretty much explains the state of federal law today. Federal law is so voluminous and pervasive that each of us unwittingly commit three felonies a day just going about our daily business. The fact that we are not arrested is simply because the government chooses not to prosecute. But if any of us become an irritation to the feds for any reason, they have the power to put us away regardless of innocence. The standard MO is to bring anywhere from 7-10 charges against an individual and then offer to narrow it down to 1 or 2 in exchange for a plea. These are charges stemming from the original "crime". This is why the vast majority of federal cases end up in pleas bargains. If the accused is foolish enough to fight the charges, he will incur the full wrath of gov't prosecutors. If he is lucky enough to be acquitted of the original charge(es), more will be brought until somethings sticks and he ends up in jail. Unless he is politically connected, the target always ends up in jail. This is the sad state of US federal justice these days.


----------



## qst42know (Dec 16, 2009)

This isn't a new development. 

Al Capone died in jail for tax evasion.


----------



## gottago (Nov 7, 2010)

Jury Nullification...

It's something that the Fed's don't want exposed...


----------



## RGJohn (Jan 28, 2011)

gottago said:


> Jury Nullification...
> 
> It's something that the Fed's don't want exposed...


Google "Laura Kriho"


----------



## Nijiman (Mar 21, 2013)

Two thoughts; 1.) Never let your left hand know what your right hand is doing. And, 2.) A wise monkey never monkey's with another monkey's monkey. Not that these apply to the present situation, but hey they make sense. Its a lesson isnt it? The Fed's are somewhat out of control, they can put anyone away for anything at anytime they choose. The fact is that there are so many regulations and laws that it makes it impossible to simply take a wiz without breaking the law makeing criminals out of everyone. Best to stay off of thier radar. I am thinking about selling the house and moving as far out into the boonies as I can to stay away from prying eyes, nosey neighbors and unwanted official types. We live in a scary world.


----------



## undero2 (May 13, 2013)

I have not even refined anything yet but am fascinated by the chemistry/science of it. where I live meth labs are frequent and most people don't understand the logic of having glassware in your garage. Anyway, I tried to talk to a recycler about his business and he freaked on me. telling me how dangerous and illegal the processing of chemicals are and how I need to bring my finding to him and reconsider the action. And how the epa would kick down my door and federally prosecute me. he proceeded to ask questions like how many PC's I was doing a month. I replied I had taken only 20 apart and was researching. after the long trip out and stirring me away from the want of doing it, he calmed down a little, and wants me to call him tomorrow. I feel like he was defensive and territorial. I felt like maybe I would find a buddy but found an enemy. Should I avoid this guy? think he's trouble? I researched epa and state laws and found lots for businesses but not low scale hobbyist. After reading on the GRF I find past stories of bad and good. Should I have concern of fed. prosecution?


----------



## glondor (May 13, 2013)

Do you want more good news?

Since then, the government has further expanded their capabilities. In fact, their ability to monitor Americans has increased to such an extent that they’ve built a data center so massive that it can store over a yottabyte of information; that’s 1 trillion terrabytes, or about 100 trillion high definition DVD’s worth of information. The NSA’s new data center is such a game changer, that it prompted one whistle blower to come forward:

http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-news/all-digital-communications-in-the-united-states-are-being-captured-by-government-surveillance-systems-video_05082013

The program will also include “public service announcements to encourage local citizens to report their neighbors,” reports the newspaper.
http://www.shtfplan.com/headline-news/floridians-encouraged-to-report-neighbors-who-hate-government_05022013



Is history repeating.....


----------

